# Hope Springs. Have you watched it yet?



## needguidance (Aug 17, 2012)

Not sure if anyone posted about it. I saw someone made a thread earlier or end of last month about it (cuddlebug maybe?) My W picked it up last night because I think it just came out on red box. Great movie! Loved the ending too. Initially watching it I was on the W's side of the story but then the H started to explain his side and I was like thats me! Any reviews? Opinions? I dont want to give the movie away if you havent seen it but its about a couple that lost the spark and they go to an intense counseling session for a week to get back on track. I like what the therapist said something a long the lines of "when marriage fails it's like a broken nose. You have to break it to fix it. You cant break it slow....". I'll have to get the exact quote but love it. Pretty much saying you have to dive right in. If you want things to change it has to be immediate and fast.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

The wife and I caught it in theaters when it came out. I thoroughly enjoyed it, her not quite as much because she doesn't like getting raw nerve endings exposed.

If you've been married for a couple of decades, there's no way you don't identify with a big chunk of that movie. The roles for us were a bit mixed in the characters, so it was harder to root for one or the other. I just found myself hoping that they would figure it out in the end for both of their sake (and let's be honest - mine too!).


----------



## needguidance (Aug 17, 2012)

Ha ha Ikr? I definitely felt like the H though. I keep trying to tell my W to change, just jump in and take action to change. One day this heat in my body will soon turn to ice. Like the H said "it's not like a light switch you can turn on and off". One day the roles will be reversed and there will be an icebox over my heart and my d*ick (not literally lol). It seems thats very common that the roles reverse when the HD spouse tucks all of those feelings in a dark place to never to be seen again and the LD spouse becomes HD. I dont want it to ever reach that point where I have to tuck away how I really feel to prove a point.


----------

